# Més que un club



## Masood

Hi:
Yes, I know. This is probably an English-Catalan question, but I suppose it's still English-Spanish. I recently bought a Barcelona football shirt and on the inside collar it says: "Més que un club". I'm assuming this is Catalan and that it means "More than a club". Could anyone confirm this for me? Is this the club's motto, by any chance?
Thanks
Masood.


----------



## María Madrid

Yes, it is, or at least it used to be their motto... maybe a look at their website might help you. 

www.fcbarcelona.com

Saludos,


----------



## Masood

Cheers, María, and thanks for the link!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hello, Masood!

Yes it is our motto and it is true Barça is more than a club bearing in mind its importance in Catalan society. We actually seem to care more for soccer than for politics (which is no wonder...)

VISCA EL BARÇA!


----------



## Heba

Hi everybody

What does the word ''més'' in the above sentence mean? I looked it up in the dictionary and could not find it.
I thought that perhaps that was a misspeling of ''más'', but I doubt that a spelling mistake might appear in an advertisement of a big team.

Thank you


----------



## henler

*Més que un club = catalán
Más que un club = español

More than a club.
*


----------



## Heba

Oh, muchas gracias henler


----------



## Henrik Larsson

That expression is associated with Barça, the best club in the world


----------



## lforestier

Which is based in Barcelona.  That explains the Catalonian phrase.


----------



## Heba

Henrik Larsson said:


> That expression is associated with Barça, the best club in the world


 
Exactly 
Sometimes, it is a bit confusing for me . They add some catalan words though I am not reading the page in catalan. 
It is no problem since I have your help guys


----------



## Cecilio

Heba said:


> Exactly
> Sometimes, it is a bit confusing for me . They add some catalan words though I am not reading the page in catalan.
> It is no problem since I have your help guys



These Catalan sentences ("Més que un club", "Aquest any sí", etc.) have become quite well-known in Spain, in association with Barcelona FC, so it's not unusual that journalists occasionally slip in some of these Catalan phrases even if they're writing or speaking in Spanish. I suppose that's why you found them in the text you were reading.


----------

